
Google's hiring regime is tough and long, but Twitter's is hell - e15ctr0n
https://thestack.com/world/2016/01/14/google-is-the-toughest-job-interview-in-town-for-developers-but-not-the-worst/
======
khedoros
> The Google hiring process emerges as the most difficult, while you can
> apparently just walk into IBM and take a desk, since the difficulty factor
> at Big Blue is less than half that of its nearest stablemate, Yelp.

That's not at all what the graph says (although with the ranges chosen, that's
what it _looks_ like). IBM shows a difficulty of 2.7, and Yelp shows a
difficulty of 2.9.

------
nevi-me
Would have been nice to know why Twitter's is hell. This article felt like
some words made up around 2 charts, with little context.

